# Pics of co-worker's grand-daughter thigh length hair



## SherylsTresses (May 1, 2011)

Here are pics of my co-worker's grand-daughter 's thigh length hair.  It might even be longer...


----------



## all_1_length (May 1, 2011)

I my niece had long hair like that, almost tail bone length when she was 6 although ringworm in her scalp took most of it out. Now shes 15 and shoulder length at best.


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Candy828 (May 1, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing those pic's.  A lot of people don't think we can grow to such long lengths. But they are wrong.  I think you are right..... with a flat press, her hair would be longer.... But it is beautiful just as it is!

Again, Thanks


----------



## Evolving78 (May 1, 2011)

wow!  it looks so healthy and she is such a cutie!


----------



## ezina (May 1, 2011)

Her hair reminds me of my cousin's (who's Indo-Trinidadian and Nigerian) but it's not nearly as long! Beautiful!


----------



## ChristmasCarol (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing those pics - amazing hair! 

You sure she ain't got Indian in her? Lol


----------



## silenttullip (May 1, 2011)

Dang can I get a reggie????
Lovely hair and length


----------



## song_of_serenity (May 1, 2011)

Lawd because the child has that "dark chocolate" color and long hair, folks are going to be saying she MUST have some East Indian in her (dunno if she does or not though but you know people) lol. Gorgeous hair!!


----------



## Skyfall (May 1, 2011)

I want my daughter to look like that.


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (May 1, 2011)

Now that is a gorgeous head of hair!!!!! :lovedrool:


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (May 1, 2011)

Ohhhh my goodness that is alot of hair. I would cry if I had to wash and style all that..lol...she is adorable, her curl pattern looks like crimps.


----------



## lala89 (May 1, 2011)

Ay dios mio!


----------



## beauti (May 1, 2011)

*pretty girl but that is just way too much hurr*


----------



## Napp (May 1, 2011)

mzsophisticated26 said:


> Ohhhh my goodness that is alot of hair. I would cry if I had to wash and style all that..lol...*she is adorable, her curl pattern looks like crimps.*




it looks like a braid out.


----------



## jennboo (May 1, 2011)

danibeeja_gyal said:


> I want my daughter to look like that.


 
This made me chuckle. Why?


----------



## growinghealthyhair (May 1, 2011)

Wow. Is she natural? Relaxed?? I need some details. She has beautiful hair!!  Boy oh boy, I bet her mom can't wait until she's old enough to do her own hair lol.


----------



## MzSwift (May 1, 2011)

Wow!
She has awesome hair!


----------



## Whimsy (May 1, 2011)

holy moly that's some long hair.  Imagine trying to wrap that?! lol.
Looks like it was braided and unbraided. I wonder what it looks like freshly washed...ooooh man


----------



## TaraDyan (May 1, 2011)

OMG ... that child's hair is a dream!!!


----------



## rabs77 (May 1, 2011)

Whoa! Picks jaw of the floor...She looks like a pretty lil mermaid in the first shot. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (May 1, 2011)

I wonder if people ask if shes mixed.


----------



## Klearli (May 1, 2011)

She is beautiful! She has princess hair

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## kblc06 (May 1, 2011)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! . Her.....hair .............. OMG! I'm...just...OMG, I'm speechless.


----------



## prettynatural (May 1, 2011)

That's some beautiful hair!!!


----------



## allmundjoi (May 1, 2011)

Beautiful little girl with amazing hair!

Sent from my DROIDX using DROIDX


----------



## My Friend (May 1, 2011)

I love her hair! She is darling.


----------



## kblc06 (May 1, 2011)

jennboo said:


> This made me chuckle. Why?



I agree with Dani. She looks like big hunk of chocolate red velvet cake with her pretty self.  I don't know about you but I like pretty kids


----------



## bride91501 (May 1, 2011)

Yes, her hair is gorgeous, but not very practical IMO.

All I keep thinking when I see it is, "Her poor momma on wash days ."


----------



## keepithealthy (May 1, 2011)

Very pretty girl with very pretty hair.


----------



## MaryJane3000 (May 1, 2011)

Sooo...I'll say it. I believe you that this is that child's real hair, but at first glance it looks fake to me. I can only imagine that would be cumbersome for her as she goes out to play with her friends, but it's beautiful never the less.


----------



## qchelle (May 1, 2011)

I laughed at the title  your coworkers granddaughter lol.  Folks asking their coworkers for pics of their grand daughters hair now?  I'm jk OP...but it made me laugh.


----------



## Toy (May 1, 2011)

She is a beautiful little girl with beautiful Hair.


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (May 1, 2011)

I am still amazed that is some fairy tale length hair


----------



## Janet' (May 1, 2011)

Cute girl and beautiful hair!!!


----------



## Almaz (May 1, 2011)

Wow the same hair as my grand daughter her mother trimmed it to just butt length now she is only 7 Beautiful but a lot of work sometimes wash day is really crazy when she is over


----------



## toniy (May 1, 2011)

Beautiful...


----------



## Honi (May 1, 2011)

As my grandma would say...."great day in tha mornin!"  That is alot of hair. Gawgeous!  I can't stop staring at it.


----------



## blackbarbietea (May 1, 2011)

TBH. I would want my daughter's hair to be this long. because I know I can handle taking care of her length. Yea. "hard day on wash days" but with a tangle teaser and braiding skills i'd be a-ok.

Oh course her hair would ALWAYS be in braids. But still. I'd like to have a daughter with hair this length. Actually, I always said I wanted twin girls.....


----------



## BlaqBella (May 1, 2011)

Wow..Gorgeous! Can I just get half of that?lol


----------



## SherylsTresses (May 1, 2011)

qchelle
Yep, this is LHCF and we get pics of just about anyone from anywhere.


----------



## constance (May 1, 2011)

Simply gorgeous!


----------



## Stella B. (May 1, 2011)

Such beautiful hair...Wow!


----------



## Shadiyah (May 1, 2011)

her hair is beautiful I was just wondering how she wore her hair for school and if the kids mess with her.


----------



## pookaloo83 (May 1, 2011)

JusMarieJolie said:


> Sooo...I'll say it. I believe you that this is that child's real hair, but at first glance it looks fake to me. I can only imagine that would be cumbersome for her as she goes out to play with her friends, but it's beautiful never the less.




I thought it was fake too. Look like crochet braids at first glance. 

Beautiful hair!! I wonder how she wears it to bed?


----------



## Duchesse (May 1, 2011)

Aww...looking like a chocolate Little Mermaid in that first pic! What a head of hair!


----------



## dr.j (May 1, 2011)

(in my best Flava Flav voice) WOW!


----------



## BostonMaria (May 1, 2011)

SAY WUH?!!!!!!! OMG she's a beautiful little girl and I loooooove her hair!  Congratulations!  I would be showing off my grandbaby's hair to whoever walks by me LOL  

She has fairytale, Rapunzel hair


----------



## Ijanei (May 1, 2011)

Good Lord!!! Wow nothing more to say. Just staring like a mania


----------



## Hysi (May 1, 2011)

Now that's a beautiful little girl and beautiful hair!


----------



## bride91501 (May 1, 2011)

blackbarbietea said:


> TBH. I would want my daughter's hair to be this long. because I know I can handle taking care of her length. Yea. "hard day on wash days" but with a tangle teaser and braiding skills i'd be a-ok.
> 
> Oh course her hair would ALWAYS be in braids. But still. I'd like to have a daughter with hair this length. *Actually, I always said I wanted twin girls*.....



 Girl you are crazy My oldest 2 DDs (who are only 11 months apart) only have APL & BSB hair, and I DREAD wash days.

There would definitely be _at least_ 1 bald chick in my house if she was one of mine lol.....


----------



## CurlsBazillion (May 1, 2011)

Gorgeous Gorgeous!  She obviously has a mom who takes the time to take care of that hair for it to even get that far.  Patience is a virtue


----------



## Miss*Tress (May 2, 2011)

Beautiful little girl with gorgeous hair. Thanks for sharing, OP.


----------



## Missjae09 (May 2, 2011)

wow!!! she must have a 8 year anagen phase!!! Her hair is absolutely gorgeous!! I can't imagine what wash day is like for her mom!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 2, 2011)

such gorgeous hair, such a gaaaawjus child!!!.... OP they didn't want you to block out her face a bit?

just beautiful


----------



## LongLeggedLife (May 2, 2011)

What a beautiful baby girl!!  Her complexion is so rich!

Is straight hair all that hard to wash and deal with though, looking at the roots and ends it looks fairly straight/slightly wavy...


----------



## D.Lisha (May 2, 2011)

I'm sorry, but it just DOES something to me (in a good way) when I see "rich chocolate" girls with hair at this length  
I guess because in the "real world" its is practically un-heard of! Such a pretty little girl with amazing hair! Now watch, just as soon she hits highschool she's gonna wanna cut it all off, hopefully her parents point her to the direction of this site, and are able to recover this same thread to keep her from doing n e thing drastic


----------



## CurlyMoo (May 2, 2011)

My new hair idol. OP thanks for posting she is a beautiful happy girl and obvisiouly has a mother who knows what she's doing. I would love to have a daughter with hair this long.


----------



## PlatinumBronze (May 2, 2011)

She's a cutie pie. She has such a beautiful smile & her hair is gorgeous. It definitely looks like her real hair to me. She looks relaxed.  

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF App


----------



## Tee (May 2, 2011)

She has some really beautiful hair.  My arms get tired at the thought of combing it.


----------



## D.Lisha (May 2, 2011)

I'd like to know what the gurl's MOTHER'S hair looks like....is she a lurker here?


----------



## FlowerHair (May 2, 2011)

Okay!!!
That's what I call LONG HAIR!!! 

Gorgeous hair and gorgeous girl!!


----------



## PearlyCurly (May 2, 2011)

Her hair is amazing!!!

I was just thinking about cutting my BSL hair to about SL..Now i dont want to


----------



## lesedi (May 2, 2011)

Cute child that's too much hair though


----------



## kblc06 (May 2, 2011)

She definitely looks natural to me.  Her ends look like leftover baby hair that's never been cut.  

Peachtree's daughter has hair that is similar. Since she's taken such good care of her daughter's hair, her original texture at the ends have been preserved 

http://public.fotki.com/Peachtree2/1/my-daughters-hair-a/my_little_one_sept/


theFAB said:


> She's a cutie pie. She has such a beautiful smile & her hair is gorgeous. It definitely looks like her real hair to me. She looks relaxed.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF App


----------



## yardyspice (May 2, 2011)

I would love it _if_ I had a daughter and she had hair that long -- for all of a day. I don't think I could handle all that hair everyday. Her hair is beautiful though.


----------



## Mleah (May 2, 2011)

So, now tell us her mother's hair regimen is for her. Her edges are very silky looking. I call a parent or grandparent from India/Pakistan. Sorry, had to say it.


----------



## danigurl18 (May 2, 2011)

Her hair is gorgeous!! Her mom has taken excellent care of her hair!!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using SGH-T959


----------



## SweetTea (May 2, 2011)

~Sparklingflame~ said:


> I wonder if people ask if shes mixed.



Girl, after a certain length people will straight up TELL you you're mixed. I mean, they just _know_ and you're in denial of your non-black ancestry. There is also a cut-off point for skin and eye color.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (May 2, 2011)

God bless that child's parents... I don't think I would have the time or energy to do my daughter's hair if it were that long.


----------



## lesedi (May 2, 2011)

Mleah said:


> So, now tell us her mother's hair regimen is for her. Her edges are very silky looking. I call a parent or grandparent from India/Pakistan. Sorry, had to say it.


 
We are probably getting the side-eye for this but I kinda see it too...
Real talk: Most black people do not have hair that texture or length.
Thta's not to say that it's not beautiful and inspirational, i just find it weird that in threads like these, _everybody_ has a family member with hair that long......where are these people IRL?? If this is so common, why do I never see them?


----------



## OrangeMoon (May 2, 2011)

*faints* She has beautiful hair.


----------



## BostonMaria (May 2, 2011)

Sheryl, I just realized that this is your co-workers grandbaby, not yours. OOps! Either way, beautiful hair. I'd love to adopt the child and play with her hair all day LOL


----------



## ksly4ever (May 2, 2011)

Her hair is beautiful and she has a beautiful face too, but I don't think I could cope with all that length if that was my daughter, lol


----------



## Garner (May 2, 2011)

She is a cutie pie and her hair is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Diva_Esq (May 2, 2011)

WOWSERS!!!!!! My mom would've NEVER let me wear my hair down!!! Too much work! lol...Easter and Christmas only! Lol


----------



## ebsalita (May 2, 2011)

Beautiful hair on a cute child


----------



## kandiekj100 (May 2, 2011)

Adult, child, white, black, etc, I feel that is just way too much hair.


----------



## Moonpie8 (May 2, 2011)

beautiful hair!!!


----------



## kami11213 (May 2, 2011)

Her hair is absolutely gorgeous...


----------



## WyrdWay (May 2, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> such gorgeous hair, such a gaaaawjus child!!!.... OP they didn't want you to block out her face a bit?
> 
> just beautiful



Yeah I read all the posts first... just to check,

But are her parents ok with her pictures being on the internet?

Her hair is amazing though!!


----------



## MizzBrown (May 2, 2011)

Mleah said:


> So, now tell us her mother's hair regimen is for her. Her edges are very silky looking. I call a parent or grandparent from India/Pakistan. Sorry, had to say it.


 


lesedi said:


> We are probably getting the side-eye for this but I kinda see it too...
> Real talk: Most black people do not have hair that texture or length.
> Thta's not to say that it's not beautiful and inspirational, i just find it weird that in threads like these, _everybody_ has a family member with hair that long......where are these people IRL?? If this is so common, why do I never see them?


 
 As soon as I saw those silky roots I knew! My neice has that SAME texture. And her skintone too! Her skintone is the same as my neice. That's how I know as well.  

She had it as baby and we kept saying she'd grow that out and the napps would follow. The napps never really came!  Her mother isnt into haircare so it suffers. 

I don't know her father's side of the family to follow the tree though.


----------



## Karmin (May 2, 2011)

This child looks so familar to me. She is really cute though. Pretty hair too. Are we sure it's not extensions? It looks fake. I think it's a weave.


----------



## Vshanell (May 2, 2011)

Wow she has beautiful hair!  It looks super healthy all the way to the ends!  She's a cutie pie too!!!


----------



## butter_pecan (May 2, 2011)

Karmine said:


> This child looks so familar to me. She is really cute though. Pretty hair too. Are we sure it's not extensions? It looks fake. I think it's a weave.


----------



## Spiffy (May 2, 2011)

She's such a cutie pie with some of the longest and most beautiful hair I have ever seen! I know she enjoys it! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Beautytalk69 (May 2, 2011)

I have to keep it real. Why are ppl making it seem like it would be so out of this world for someone to think this child is mixed. I know that I would think so. I have never seen a black child that wasn't mixed with her that texture or length. You call it ignorance..or whatever..but I'm not going to seat here and pretend that I wouldn't think this child was part Asian.


----------



## Nonie (May 2, 2011)

I saw this last night but my phone would not let me respond. Guess it too was gobsmacked.

My response was simply going to be:


----------



## Dogmd (May 2, 2011)

Wowzers..  SHE is an absolute knockout!  I love her hair and it's length.  Looking forward to my kid getting to that length.  That length is about right for her age given if her mom never cut her hair.  BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## thaidreams (May 2, 2011)

OMG, that's a lot of BEAUTIFUL HAIR!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR SHARING THIS WITH US!!!!


----------



## ChristmasCarol (May 2, 2011)

Beautytalk69 said:


> I have to keep it real. Why are ppl making it seem like it would be so out of this world for someone to think this child is mixed. I know that I would think so. I have never seen a black child that wasn't mixed with her that texture or length. You call it ignorance..or whatever..but I'm not going to seat here and pretend that I wouldn't *think this child was part Asian*.


 


Beautytalk69

It's not that we think she COULDN'T be bi-racial, It's just that you have some people who will insist that she MUST be mixed, even when told that she is not. While her hair is certainly unusually long, some people think any little Black girl with hair BSL/MBL/WL has to be mixed and can't be convinced otherwise.

I grew up in the 70s and while WL+ hair was uncommon, I remember more little girls with long, thick hair than I see now. I never heard "you gotta be mixed to have long hair" until the 90s. I think this is a new phenomenon brought about by relaxer breakage. I will admit that people used to say you had to have "good" hair for it to be long, however. 

Maybe this type of thought is regional, I dunno.


----------



## knt1229 (May 2, 2011)

What is the obsession with someone's racial heritage? Why was it even brought up in this thread? The girl has beautiful hair period. The end. 

On a hair board where so many "complain" about being asked if they are mixed because of hair length it's a trip to come in this thread to read posters claiming she's mixed or defending their opinion on her racial make up. SMDH

I'm starting to think the obsession with race has more to do with the posters here than it has to do with people IRL.


----------



## krissyprissy (May 2, 2011)

She has lovely hair!!!


----------



## twatombl (May 2, 2011)

I've honestly never seen anything like that before, except for the lady that used to dance on Soul Train and was in Rick James Super Freak video!


----------



## empressri (May 2, 2011)

knt1229 said:


> What is the obsession with someone's racial heritage? Why was it even brought up in this thread? The girl has beautiful hair period. The end.
> 
> On a hair board where so many "complain" about being asked if they are mixed because of hair length it's a trip to come in this thread to read posters claiming she's mixed or defending their opinion on her racial make up. SMDH
> 
> I'm starting to think the obsession with race has more to do with the posters here than it has to do with people IRL.



I've seen those bullsh*t "must have some indian" or "she gotta be mixed" comments very often in the past week or so!! Which is kind of amazing to me.

But then again, some folks are no more enlightened here on this board (or any others for that matter) any more than a layperson out on the street.


----------



## CurlyMoo (May 2, 2011)

knt1229 said:


> What is the obsession with someone's racial heritage? Why was it even brought up in this thread? The girl has beautiful hair period. The end.
> 
> On a hair board where so many "complain" about being asked if they are mixed because of hair length it's a trip to come in this thread to read posters claiming she's mixed or defending their opinion on her racial make up. SMDH
> 
> I'm starting to think the obsession with race has more to do with the posters here than it has to do with people IRL.


 
ITA, the OP never mentioned the child's race. She only posted a child with long beautiful hair. Black people have all sorts of textures, and why would it matter if one of her parents was East Indian? Considering the increase in interracial relationships amoung Black women why would that be a surprise?


----------



## ChristmasCarol (May 2, 2011)

empressri

I hope y'all ain't referencing me! 

My initial post was not questioning her racial make-up, therefore the "lol" at the end of the sentence. I was just being silly cuz I knew the "she must be mixeded" was gonna come out soon. I've been noticing these types of posts recently, too. I certainly don't think Black women can't have long hair.


----------



## lesedi (May 2, 2011)

Her racial make-up doesn't matter.  I was just highlighting a trend I have noticed on this board. Her hair is beautiful and would be beautiful regardless of her race.
I don't think anyone was implying that Black people can't grow hair or that she was 'destined' to have hair of that length because some of us think she looks mixed.


----------



## me-T (May 2, 2011)

woooow...iPeed


----------



## ONAMSHN (May 2, 2011)

**speechless**


----------



## empressri (May 2, 2011)

sipp100 said:


> empressri
> 
> I hope y'all ain't referencing me!
> 
> My initial post was not questioning her racial make-up, therefore the "lol" at the end of the sentence. I was just being silly cuz I knew the "she must be mixeded" was gonna come out soon. I've been noticing these types of posts recently, too. I certainly don't think Black women can't have long hair.



girl looking at your avatar i know not you lol

but see you've been noticing them lately too! i thought it was just me.


----------



## cocosweet (May 2, 2011)

That hair is amazing.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (May 2, 2011)

empressri said:


> girl looking at your avatar i know not you lol
> 
> but see you've been noticing them lately too! i thought it was just me.


 
Oh, okay. Nope, not just you.


----------



## blueberryd (May 2, 2011)

This is _unbelievably_ gorgeous, _uncommonly_ long and _amazingly_ root-to-tip healthy hair for a child of *ANY* race...IMO...


----------



## sweetpeadee (May 2, 2011)

SHUT YO' MOUF!!!!!! Ummmm.... 2 questions:

1. What they doing to that baby's hair????? 
2. And can they do it to mine?????


----------



## Guitarhero (May 2, 2011)

Almaz said:


> Wow the same hair as my grand daughter her mother trimmed it to just butt length now she is only 7 Beautiful but a lot of work sometimes wash day is really crazy when she is over




But you still see that you and her had the same-ish hair texture of 2b'ish.    It does make a difference in ease of length, not necessarily that it is impossible.  eh, don't mind me, I'm still riding high on my one hip-length strand.


----------



## Raspberry (May 2, 2011)

mzsophisticated26 said:


> Ohhhh my goodness that is alot of hair. *I would cry if I had to wash and style all that.*.lol...she is adorable, her curl pattern looks like crimps.


Yesss. Her hair is gorgeous but I would cut it back to waistlength if she were my daughter.


----------



## hair4romheaven (May 2, 2011)

Her ends are so straight. 
Beautiful hair. so beautiful it looks unreal.


----------



## SherylsTresses (May 2, 2011)

*ETA: * This is in response to questions about her racial background to my knowledge, not implying anything.

Her grandfather (my co-worker) is African-American and is as dark complexion as I am. Her mother is not much lighter than me. I haven't seen a pic of her father though.


----------



## nubiennze (May 2, 2011)

No lie, my stomach fluttered when I clicked on these pics. What a gorgeous, happy little girl. I'm too lazy for that much hair on myself or any offspring of mine  but kudos to her mother; she's clearly doing something right.


----------



## scspencer2 (May 2, 2011)

*Jaw drop.* That is AMAZING!!! Thanks for posting OP


----------



## ~You Da Truth~ (May 2, 2011)

Beautiful lil girl with a gorgeous head of hair! Kudos to the mother!


----------



## tatiana (May 2, 2011)

SherylsTresses said:


> Her grandfather (my co-worker) is African-American and is as dark-complextion as I am. Her mother is not much lighter than me. I haven't seen a pic of her father though.


 
What does this mean? One can not look at someone and say "oh you as dark as I so you must not be mixed." I know of light skin/biracials that marry dark skin people and had dark skin children. I know of two dark skin people who produced light skin children. I have also seen dark skin biracials especially when one of the parent is Asian, Latino, or fron Indian.

Regarding the young girl, I think her hair is beautiful. It reminds me of FinallyFree's daughter. I must admit I am curious to know how she wears her hair on a day-to-day basis.


----------



## PraisedBeauty (May 2, 2011)

tatiana said:


> What does this mean? One can not look at someone and say "oh you as dark as I so you must not be mixed." I know of light skin/biracials that marry dark skin people and had dark skin children. I know of two dark skin people who produced light skin children. I have also seen dark skin biracials especially when one of the parent is Asian, Latino, or fron Indian.
> 
> Regarding the young girl, I think her hair is beautiful. It reminds me of FinallyFree's daughter. I must admit I am curious to know how she wears her hair on a day-to-day basis.


----------



## SherylsTresses (May 2, 2011)

tatiana said:


> *What does this mean? One can not look at someone and say "oh you as dark as I so you must not be mixed."* I know of light skin/biracials that marry dark skin people and had dark skin children. I know of two dark skin people who produced light skin children. I have also seen dark skin biracials especially when one of the parent is Asian, Latino, or fron Indian.
> 
> Regarding the young girl, I think her hair is beautiful. It reminds me of FinallyFree's daughter. I must admit I am curious to know how she wears her hair on a day-to-day basis.



...?!?!  I'm just stating a fact with the knowledge I'm aware of.  I'm not interested in anything else but facts.  It's my co-worker's grand-daughter thigh length hair.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (May 2, 2011)

Wow that is a lot of hair! Very pretty.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (May 2, 2011)

What a cute lil girl! I can only wish....


----------



## WantNatural (May 2, 2011)

Wow, that is absolutely beautiful hair!  I would like to say that I would want my daughter's hair to look like that, but I'm lazy - I don't know if I have the patience for that much hair!  You don't know how often I thank my blessings I have a boy!  LOL   She does look to be a very happy girl, and she's gorgeous!


----------



## itsjusthair88 (May 2, 2011)

So little girl's blow me out the water with the hair growth now? My and my little NL strands are #pitiful

lol...but she is soooo cute and it looks healthy all the way to the ends, so somebody must be keeping up with it!


----------



## tatiana (May 2, 2011)

SherylsTresses said:


> ...?!?! I'm just stating a fact with the knowledge I'm aware of. I'm not interested in anything else but facts. It's my co-worker's grand-daughter thigh length hair.


 

There is no "Here We Go" with me because I do not care.

I just wanted to know if you were trying to imply something or if you were just stating a fact. It was not clear considering the previous posts. People do say things in between the lines on this forum.


----------



## ilah (May 2, 2011)

Her hair looks healthy and very well taken care of.  This little girl is so striking.


----------



## OneShinyface (May 2, 2011)

WOW! Beautiful! I so hope they continue to take great care of her hair and scalp. I can only wish!


----------



## serendipity (May 2, 2011)

That hair is truly beautiful but why would one be surprised if folks queried her ethnicity? Her hair texture is most definitely not type 4. I know everyone around here has a 100% black friend/relative/acquaintance with this texture and I'm not hating but let's keep it real. The very existence of this board is largely due to the difficulties associated with growing type 4a/b/c nappy hair to great lengths. I don't care how dark the skin is or how broad the features are, I believe hair of that texture is a result of mixed heritage point blank but as I said everyone here knows an anomaly.
As a black person with no mixed heritage (to my knowledge) and type 4a/b hair, I'm a little underwhelmed and frankly slightly confused as to why this should be upheld as a great example of black girls growing long hair when her hair type doesn't represent the type most commonly found in those of African descent. Her hair however is obviously well maintained and as someone mentioned earlier, she seems to have a longer growth phase and possibly a faster growth rate than most.


----------



## Bnster (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for sharing OP, what does the parents or care doers do for her hair care?  Let on the secrets to us grown ups.


----------



## Bnster (May 2, 2011)

kblc06 said:


> She definitely looks natural to me.  Her ends look like leftover baby hair that's never been cut.
> 
> Peachtree's daughter has hair that is similar. Since she's taken such good care of her daughter's hair, her original texture at the ends have been preserved
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/Peachtree2/1/my-daughters-hair-a/my_little_one_sept/



Thanks for sharing as well!


----------



## MizzBrown (May 2, 2011)

serendipity said:


> That hair is truly beautiful but why would one be surprised if folks queried her ethnicity? Her hair texture is most definitely not type 4. I know everyone around here has a 100% black friend/relative/acquaintance with this texture and I'm not hating but let's keep it real. The very existence of this board is largely due to the difficulties associated with growing type 4a/b/c nappy hair to great lengths. I don't care how dark the skin is or how broad the features are, I believe hair of that texture is a result of mixed heritage point blank but as I said everyone here knows an anomaly.
> As a black person with no mixed heritage (to my knowledge) and type 4a/b hair, I'm a little underwhelmed and frankly slightly confused as to why this should be upheld as a great example of black girls growing long hair when her hair type doesn't represent the type most commonly found in those of African descent. Her hair however is obviously well maintained and as someone mentioned earlier, she seems to have a longer growth phase and possibly a faster growth rate than most.


 
Quoted for more emphasis. ITA!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (May 2, 2011)

Wow! She's her own Barbie doll


----------



## kblc06 (May 2, 2011)

There are plenty of people of direct African descent with type 2-3 hair texture (From West African Hausas and Fulanis to East African Amharas and Oromos).  You're talking about the most diverse continent and people on the planet- every phenotype that exists will be represented within that population. Furthermore, most black people within recent generations have no clue as to their natural hair type due to being relaxed from age 4.  I just knew the majority of my hair was  type 4a/b when I went natural when it turned out that it wasn't.

Regardless, her hair is still quite beautiful...even if to some people it is an anomaly



serendipity said:


> That hair is truly beautiful but why would one be surprised if folks queried her ethnicity? Her hair texture is most definitely not type 4. I know everyone around here has a 100% black friend/relative/acquaintance with this texture and I'm not hating but let's keep it real. The very existence of this board is largely due to the difficulties associated with growing type 4a/b/c nappy hair to great lengths. *I don't care how dark the skin is or how broad the features are, I believe hair of that texture is a result of mixed heritage point blank but as I said everyone here knows an anomaly.*
> As a black person with no mixed heritage (to my knowledge) and type 4a/b hair, I'm a little underwhelmed and frankly slightly confused as to why this should be upheld as a great example of black girls growing long hair when her hair type doesn't represent the type most commonly found in those of African descent. Her hair however is obviously well maintained and as someone mentioned earlier, she seems to have a longer growth phase and possibly a faster growth rate than most.


----------



## HeavenlySkies (May 2, 2011)

Wow... is her hair crinkled or what type is that and what's the reggie?


----------



## finickyone (May 2, 2011)

Beautiful hair & little girl. Her eyebrows are even shiny & lush.


----------



## SherylsTresses (May 2, 2011)

tatiana said:


> *There is no "Here We Go" with me because I do not care.
> 
> I just wanted to know if you were trying to imply something or if you were just stating a fact.*   It was not clear considering the previous posts. People do say things in between the lines on this forum.




Yep just stating facts with nothing to imply.  I was replying to questions about her racial background to my knowledge whether Indian, Asian, mixed, etc, not offending anyone.  I am sharing a photo of "hair".  Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Kurlee (May 2, 2011)

kblc06 said:


> There are plenty of people of direct African descent with type 2-3 hair texture (From West African Hausas and Fulanis to East African Amharas and Oromos).  You're talking about the most diverse continent and people on the planet- every phenotype that exists will be represented within that population. Furthermore, most black people within recent generations have no clue as to their natural hair type due to being relaxed from age 4.  I just knew the majority of my hair was  type 4a/b when I went natural when it turned out that it wasn't.
> 
> Regardless, her hair is still quite beautiful...even if to some people it is an anomaly


 thanks! So tired of people thinking that type 4 hair is the default for 'real/pure' black people.


----------



## wavezncurlz (May 2, 2011)

wow. Thanks for sharing. She so reminds me of my 5 year old cousin. No they are not mixed and like a lot of folks state here ,everyone always assumes they are East Indian or Asian. Doesn't matter though - I'm a sucker for long hair. 

reminds me of ~~HoneyComb~~ - her daughter has seriously long hair too.


----------



## hannan (May 2, 2011)

Can't we just enjoy the child's hair? Dang!


----------



## Almaz (May 2, 2011)

Thank you I get so tired of people thinking that you can't be all black if you dont' have 4z hair





kblc06 said:


> There are plenty of people of direct African descent with type 2-3 hair texture (From West African Hausas and Fulanis to East African Amharas and Oromos). You're talking about the most diverse continent and people on the planet- every phenotype that exists will be represented within that population. Furthermore, most black people within recent generations have no clue as to their natural hair type due to being relaxed from age 4. I just knew the majority of my hair was type 4a/b when I went natural when it turned out that it wasn't.
> 
> Regardless, her hair is still quite beautiful...even if to some people it is an anomaly


----------



## song_of_serenity (May 2, 2011)

Is her hair relaxed or pressed here, do you know? It looks like it was crimped/braided and let out, I've see loose 2/3 curls on many people but not that particular pattern naturally.


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (May 2, 2011)

hannan said:


> Can't we just enjoy the child's hair? Dang!


 Nope!!!


----------



## Kurlee (May 2, 2011)

Almaz said:


> Thank you I get so tired of people thinking that you can't be all black if you dont' have 4z hair


straight ignance


----------



## empressri (May 2, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> thanks! So tired of people thinking that type 4 hair is the default for 'real/pure' black people.



that's cause folks don't pick up a ***ing book and listen to what everyone else says. it's a little tiring when folks try to talk about what the "average black" person's hair looks like when they never crack open a book, much less travel outside of the country or hell, even been to africa. 

go travel the world, see some new sh*t or hell even talk to someone that's seen some things.


----------



## Kurlee (May 2, 2011)

empressri said:


> that's cause folks don't pick up a ***ing book and listen to what everyone else says. it's a little tiring when folks try to talk about what the "average black" person's hair looks like when they never crack open a book, much less travel outside of the country or hell, even been to africa.
> 
> go travel the world, see some new sh*t or hell even talk to someone that's seen some things.


----------



## iri9109 (May 2, 2011)

she &her hair are gorgeous, but i couldn't handle all that length on me or my daughter...more power to whoever does her hair...


----------



## Candy828 (May 3, 2011)

I am working in South Korea now.... two of the women I have worked with are from Africa and they are African... one has type 2 hair very curly and one has type 2 and 1 hair loose curls. Both are very beautiful women with very long hair.......

We just come in different packages.  No one has ever been able to bottle us in one catergory.....  Still loving this childs pics!

Happy Hair Growing to all, no matter what your goals are......


----------



## kblc06 (May 3, 2011)

Preach. Hell, even google is your friend 



empressri said:


> that's cause folks don't pick up a ***ing book and listen to what everyone else says. it's a little tiring when folks try to talk about what the "average black" person's hair looks like when they never crack open a book, much less travel outside of the country or hell, even been to africa.
> 
> go travel the world, see some new sh*t or hell even talk to someone that's seen some things.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 3, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> she &her hair are gorgeous, but i couldn't handle all that length on me or my daughter...more power to whoever does her hair...



@iri9109 *what chu' izzzz?*  cuz gurrrrrrrrrrrrl that hurrr on yo' head ain't for the blind & ain't of my kind (all silky, *black*, and waaaavvvy as shyyyyte)  

just kiddin' ma, don't stab me


----------



## iri9109 (May 3, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> @iri9109 *what chu' izzzz?*  cuz gurrrrrrrrrrrrl that hurrr on yo' head ain't for the blind & ain't of my kind (all silky, *black*, and waaaavvvy as shyyyyte)
> 
> just kiddin' ma, don't stab me



lmaooo tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT you're silly...but i'm double indian (east and native american) duh!!!!!!!! 




j/k i'm just double black. (nigerian-american)


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (May 3, 2011)

wavezncurlz said:


> wow. Thanks for sharing. She so reminds me of my 5 year old cousin. No they are not mixed and like a lot of folks state here ,everyone always assumes they are East Indian or Asian. Doesn't matter though - I'm a sucker for long hair.
> 
> reminds me of @~~HoneyComb~~ - her daughter has seriously long hair too.


 
My DD's hair is to the bottom of her butt.

This child has thigh length hair.  I don't plan on my DD's hair getting that long   Too much work


----------



## wavezncurlz (May 3, 2011)

~~HoneyComb~~ said:


> My DD's hair is to the bottom of her butt.
> 
> This child has thigh length hair.  I don't plan on my DD's hair getting that long   Too much work



shoot - to me it's all the same - thigh, butt, longer hair than 99% of the population!


----------



## celiabug (May 3, 2011)

She has really pretty hair but its really not smart for a little girl to have hair that long. I think its ridiculous actually. Why does she need hair that long at that age? How does she play with all that hair? Why would her parents want her hair that long. Seems selfish to me. And I'm sure its heavy. Her hair lines gonna move all the way back by the time she's in her 20s.


----------



## Arian (May 3, 2011)

That's A LOT of hair....she might cry if she has to cut it!  ***I would***


----------



## Karmin (May 3, 2011)

celiabug said:


> She has really pretty hair but its really not smart for a little girl to have hair that long. I think its ridiculous actually. Why does she need hair that long at that age? How does she play with all that hair? Why would her parents want her hair that long. Seems selfish to me. And I'm sure its heavy. *Her hair lines gonna move all the way back by the time she's in her 20s*.




 Why? Tons of people have long hair and don't have receding hairlines. And I don't see it being a problem for her (assuming it's real, I still think it looks a little plasticy). I'm certain they put her hair away in a braid or something so she can play without her hair interfering. How do you think little caucasian girls with long hair play? LOL


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (May 3, 2011)

Karmine said:


> Why? Tons of people have long hair and don't have receding hairlines. And I don't see it being a problem for her (assuming it's real, I still think it looks a little plasticy). I'm certain they put her hair away in a braid or something so she can play without her hair interfering. *How do you think little caucasian girls with long hair play? *LOL


.................


----------



## celiabug (May 3, 2011)

Karmine said:


> Why? Tons of people have long hair and don't have receding hairlines. And I don't see it being a problem for her (assuming it's real, I still think it looks a little plasticy). I'm certain they put her hair away in a braid or something so she can play without her hair interfering. How do you think little caucasian girls with long hair play? LOL



I've never seen a little caucasian girl with hair that long. And even if it were, it wouldn't be that thick. Maybe its just me. Idk I know I wouldn't want my daughters hair to be that long till she could take care of it on her own. And it does look a little plasticy don't it?


----------



## DesignerCurls (May 3, 2011)

WOW...that's alot of pretty!  
I enjoy caring for hair so I wouldn't mind my daughters having long hair!

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Miss*Tress (May 3, 2011)

Why are there so many snippy little comments in this thread? Some of you don't realize how they make you sound small-minded and envious.


----------



## jahzyira (May 3, 2011)

OOOOHHHH KKAAAYYY..... Whats up with all these FAKE responses discrediting this childs hair/heritage? All I see is a beautiful little BLACK girl thats been blessed with long, luscious, beautiful hair. All this "plasticky", lacewig, treebraid, weave crap CANT be serious. Black hair comes in ALL textures, lengths and colors. Think OUTSIDE the box people.


----------



## celiabug (May 3, 2011)

jahzyira said:


> OOOOHHHH KKAAAYYY..... Whats up with all these FAKE responses discrediting this childs hair/heritage? All I see is a beautiful little BLACK girl thats been blessed with long, luscious, beautiful hair. All this "plasticky", lacewig, treebraid, weave crap CANT be serious. Black hair comes in ALL textures, lengths and colors. Think OUTSIDE the box people.




I know black hair comes in ALL different textures and what not. Her texture or length is not what makes me think it might not be all hers, its just that the top of her head looks like there might be some braids up in there where tracks are connected. But I'm just saying.


----------



## kblc06 (May 3, 2011)

Thank you! I mean, we have a member on this site whose 13 year old daughter has KNEE LENGTH hair (and several others who have TBL hair) for crying out loud, and yep she's a "dark brown skinned" AA. 

@celiabug It looks to me as thouh her hair was recently taken out of ponytailed braids.  The texture in the front of her head matches the rest of the hair further back as well. I also see a brown skinned part in the middle of her head 



jahzyira said:


> OOOOHHHH KKAAAYYY..... Whats up with all these FAKE responses discrediting this childs hair/heritage? All I see is a beautiful little BLACK girl thats been blessed with long, luscious, beautiful hair. All this "plasticky", lacewig, treebraid, weave crap CANT be serious. Black hair comes in ALL textures, lengths and colors. Think OUTSIDE the box people.


----------



## iri9109 (May 3, 2011)

i don't think its weave...

a.) who would put weave that long on a little girl?
b.) where would they even find weave that long?
c.) if they did find weave that long and pretty, i'm sure the cost would be way more than anyone would be willing to pay for a child.
d.) it doesn't look like fake...shiny and long =/= weave.


----------



## PraisedBeauty (May 3, 2011)

celiabug said:


> I know black hair comes in ALL different textures and what not. Her texture or length is not what makes me think it might not be all hers, its just that the top of her head looks like there might be some braids up in there where tracks are connected. But I'm just saying.



LEAVE THAT LITTLE GIRL ALONE!  IT-IS-HER-HAIR!


----------



## CurlyMoo (May 3, 2011)

celiabug said:


> She has really pretty hair but its really not smart for a little girl to have hair that long. I think its ridiculous actually. Why does she need hair that long at that age? How does she play with all that hair? Why would her parents want her hair that long. Seems selfish to me. And I'm sure its heavy. Her hair lines gonna move all the way back by the time she's in her 20s.


 
I don't see a problem with it. Her hair looks very healthy so obviously her parents have worked out a way to protect her hair. Furthermore, hair doesn't work that way, I think you are thinking of weaves. Based on the photo's her weight is in proportion to be able to handle this imaginary weight that's coming form her hair. Her hair actually looks very soft, silky and near weightless.


----------



## MaryJane3000 (May 3, 2011)

The hair is beautiful and I'd love to have my hair reach her length but I remember being a kid and IDk if I would want hair down to my thigh. That has to get in the way..hell my mbl half wig gets in my way sometimes haha


----------



## divachyk (May 3, 2011)

kblc06 said:


> There are plenty of people of direct African descent with type 2-3 hair texture (From West African Hausas and Fulanis to East African Amharas and Oromos). You're talking about the most diverse continent and people on the planet- every phenotype that exists will be represented within that population. Furthermore, most *black people within recent generations have no clue as to their natural hair type due to being relaxed from age 4*. I just knew the majority of my hair was type 4a/b when I went natural when it turned out that it wasn't.
> 
> Regardless, her hair is still quite beautiful...even if to some people it is an anomaly


 
OT: That be me. I had straightening comb/pressed hair when I was a tiny youngster, then jheri curl put in my hair in my slightly older but still younger years (and relaxer in my teenage years to the point where I don't know my hair type.  I mean, I look at my ng and pass assumption but I truly don't know. Wish I did though.


----------



## JJamiah (May 3, 2011)

She is a Beautiful little one with beautiful hair.  (and lil momma knows it too) LOL


----------



## winnettag (May 3, 2011)

Holy smokes!!! I love it!!
My life would be complete if I had that hair! Lol.


----------



## detroitdiva (May 3, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY STUNNING!!!


----------



## Lita (May 4, 2011)

*We come in all types of packages..Lets celebrate our diversity & how beautiful we are in every aspect...TWA,APL,BSL,MBL,HL,TBL,BL,CL,MTL etc.....WE ARE ALL AWESOME INDIVIDUALS....Congrats to the gorgeous little girl & STOP the negative comments (UNNECESSARY)



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful head of hair

Sent from my Zio


----------



## Computer Blue (May 4, 2011)

Truly beautiful little girl. I know grandma is proud.
It's sad that  society has gotten to a place that there is almost a default assumption of fakeness because of length/texture. Long haired Black children are not unicorns, even though some haven't seen or seen it often.


----------



## ctosha (May 4, 2011)

Holy F**k! And I mean that in a good way. Simply Gawwwguuuss!!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 4, 2011)

I believe one poster was insinuating that we haven't seen a lot of Black people with that hair texture IRL, as in when we walk down the street in our neighborhood/city/town. People wanna clutch pearls like that's a lie and come all out the woodworks talking about African tribes and such with that texture....GTFOH, you know what she meant 

DISCLAIMER, I do think this cutie's hair is real and I am not questioning her heritage. I just wanted to point out something in the back-and-forth of this thread that troubled me....YES I have seen Black (full African, African-American, and a mix) people with that hair texture before in my life, and I'm pretty sure we ALL have, but I won't sit here and say I know a few personally or I see them walking down the streets of Durham NC every day. 

*Waits for someone to come in throwing daggers and claim they live in the one town in America where more than 50% of the Black population has type 1-2 hair....that is natural....and growing from their scalp *


----------



## AlliCat (May 5, 2011)

Everyone pretty much summed up my reaction!
IMO as long as it is healthy, well styled, kept neat etc, a child can never have too much hair  gorgeous.


----------



## kblc06 (May 5, 2011)

lilsparkle825

No animosity or offense taken, and there's no need for the .  But I have a question....how many people do you know who wear the hair natural or even stretch relaxers long enough to know their real hair texture?  The point that I was making is that many people may in fact have her hair texture or some variation, but are relaxed and pressed from such early ages that they don't know and may in fact have a much looser texture than they previously thought. Again there's no need for the snarkiness, and as I said in my other thread, maybe I just know a whole bunch of anomalies and evidence to the contrary (my family is about half natural & half relaxed, and even some with 3a relax their hair because they consider it convenient) *kanyeshrug*



lilsparkle825 said:


> I believe one poster was insinuating that we haven't seen a lot of Black people with that hair texture IRL, as in when we walk down the street in our neighborhood/city/town. People wanna clutch pearls like that's a lie and come all out the woodworks talking about African tribes and such with that texture....GTFOH, you know what she meant
> 
> DISCLAIMER, I do think this cutie's hair is real and I am not questioning her heritage. I just wanted to point out something in the back-and-forth of this thread that troubled me....YES I have seen Black (full African, African-American, and a mix) people with that hair texture before in my life, and I'm pretty sure we ALL have, but I won't sit here and say I know a few personally or I see them walking down the streets of Durham NC every day.
> 
> *Waits for someone to come in throwing daggers and claim they live in the one town in America where more than 50% of the Black population has type 1-2 hair....that is natural....and growing from their scalp *


----------



## ccd (May 5, 2011)

Gorgeous!  

SmH @ some comments. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## anon123 (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, OP.

Okay, I can't read this whole thread.  But do we know yet if her hair is relaxed or natural?


----------



## Cocoeuro (May 5, 2011)

Wow...what is her hair care regimen? If you know...


----------



## jenaccess (May 5, 2011)

AWWWW! Just beautiful soooo beautiful! Beautiful cocoa brown baby. I love seeing beautiful hair on beautiful brown babies.


----------



## Drtondalia (May 6, 2011)

SherylsTresses said:


> Here are pics of my co-worker's grand-daughter 's thigh length hair. It might even be longer...


 

PLEASE get us a regi!! This is outstanding growth!


----------



## 2Cute! (May 6, 2011)

She is a gorgeous little girl! Love her hair!


----------



## FeelinIt (May 6, 2011)

This thread would not be 9 pages long full of snarky remarks if she was hi-light yellow........jus sayin.


----------



## NIN4eva (May 6, 2011)

divachyk said:


> OT: That be me. I had straightening comb/pressed hair when I was a tiny youngster, then jheri curl put in my hair in my slightly older but still younger years (and relaxer in my teenage years to the point where I don't know my hair type.  I mean, I look at my ng and pass assumption but I truly don't know. Wish I did though.




That's my exact hair history as well. I went natural for two years though. I just had to find out.


----------



## SlantedEyezMiss2003 (May 6, 2011)

That's some beautiful hair!!!


----------



## OndoGirl (May 6, 2011)

Cute kid. Lovely hair! Just Stunning! She reminds me of a girl I used to sit behind in first grade. Her hair was so long, she used to sit on her pigtails LOL! Maybe it was all the paste she ate...protein?

ETA:  Wait a minute...that was me eating the paste


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (May 6, 2011)

FeelinIt said:


> This thread would not be 9 pages long full of snarky remarks if she was hi-light yellow........jus sayin.



Hmmm.....:scratchch

You may be right....


----------



## CurlyMoo (May 6, 2011)

FeelinIt said:


> This thread would not be 9 pages long full of snarky remarks if she was hi-light yellow........jus sayin.


 
I guess you decided that it needed 9 more, do we really need to argue skin color now?!.


----------



## bride91501 (May 6, 2011)

OndoGirl said:


> Cute kid.Lovely hair! Just Stunning! She reminds me of a girl I used to sit behind in first grade. Her hair was so long, she used to sit on her pigtails LOL! Maybe it was all the paste she ate...protein?
> 
> ETA:  Wait a minute...that was me eating the paste



Leave it to the naija to inject some much needed comic relief in this going-left-fast thread.....

Carry on


----------



## CurlyMoo (May 6, 2011)

I would like to see pics of her hair in different styles too.


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (May 6, 2011)

OndoGirl said:


> Cute kid. Lovely hair! Just Stunning! She reminds me of a girl I used to sit behind in first grade. Her hair was so long, she used to sit on her pigtails LOL! *Maybe it was all the paste she ate...protein?
> 
> ETA:  Wait a minute...that was me eating the paste*



 
Guuurrrrllll I am dying laughin!


----------



## serendipity (May 9, 2011)

empressri said:


> that's cause folks don't pick up a ***ing book and listen to what everyone else says. it's a little tiring when folks try to talk about what the "average black" person's hair looks like when they never crack open a book, much less travel outside of the country or hell, even been to africa.
> 
> go travel the world, see some new sh*t or hell even talk to someone that's seen some things.



Tiring as it may be, the average black person (a negroid black person) does indeed have nappy hair. I don't see how one could even attempt to refute this. The  Fulani ,Somalis, Ethiopians e.t.c may be considered black but they are not Negroid. My parents are West African and I've been there myself, so I'm more than familiar with the various African tribes and physical appearances. If I were to take a random cross-section of black people, I'd say 80-90% would have type 4 hair. 

You seem to be confusing 'average' with 'all'. I take average to mean most frequently occurring and type 4 hair is average for blacks. If this was not the case the ubiquitous 'good hair vs bad hair' debate would never have even begun. If this isn't the case then why do we have this message board? Why do so many with BSL and beyond on here get weave checked, subjected to heavy scrutiny and 'ignant' questioning?

The truth is no amount of education can take precedence over what one observes with their very eyes.


----------



## pookaloo83 (May 9, 2011)

This thread still alive huh?


----------



## lesedi (May 9, 2011)

It just kills me that if you have an opposing opinion, all of a sudden you're a hater, jealous, 'conditioned by the west' and ignorant. Really??


----------



## Sweetgirl08 (May 9, 2011)

Oh My...she is too gorgeous for words!!!! That is a Beautiful smile on that baby with a beautiful full head of equally gorgeous hair! What's her momma's reggie for all that hair because by the way my two year old's hair is growing her hair will be that long when she's her age and I'm scared!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## blackpearl81 (May 9, 2011)

Beautiful head of hair!!!!!!!


----------



## CurlyMoo (May 31, 2011)

Bumping for more photo's. I wonder how her mother styles her hair everyday. I am officially a stan.


----------



## Curly Luul (May 31, 2011)

A beautiful cute coco Rapunzel!!

she is lovely......... and look at the shine in that hair... u can tell mummy takes good care of her daughters hair.


----------



## SophieDulce (May 31, 2011)

kblc06 said:


> There are plenty of people of direct African descent with type 2-3 hair texture (From West African Hausas and Fulanis to East African Amharas and Oromos).  You're talking about the most diverse continent and people on the planet- every phenotype that exists will be represented within that population. Furthermore, most black people within recent generations have no clue as to their natural hair type due to being relaxed from age 4.  I just knew the majority of my hair was  type 4a/b when I went natural when it turned out that it wasn't.
> 
> Regardless, her hair is still quite beautiful...even if to some people it is an anomaly



My mom is Darker than, her with type 2 hair. african american.. my Dad is light african american with 4b hair


----------



## SophieDulce (Jun 1, 2011)

WOW..Please define negriod ?


----------



## PennyK (Jun 1, 2011)

Very pretty and so nice to look at. Too much hair for myself though


----------



## LovinCurls (Jun 1, 2011)

Pfft my hair is that long too...right now its just tucked under at the nape and when its tucked under my nape its *APL*. Lol. OMG!!!! That is jaw dropping. God bless this beautiful child.


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Jun 1, 2011)

OP did you ever find out this child's regi?


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jun 1, 2011)

OP! Tell that childs father she has a fan base.


----------



## natural2008 (Jun 1, 2011)

She is adorble and has gorgeous hair.


----------



## mingming3 (Jun 1, 2011)

Is it me or is it jealousy?? Some of these comments are down right rude,ignorant and comical!  Who are you to say that someones hair is to long,short etc. if long hair is not for you, then keep your comments to yourself. This is a happy and beautiful child. Let us just encourage and uplift one another!! Gee Wiz!!


----------



## DirtyJerzeyGirly (Jun 1, 2011)

Girl has gorgeous hair!!!

 It's funny how some folks on here make threads about how they were asked if they were mixed with something or if their hair was a weave, wig, etc. because it was long and beautiful, etc. and how it offended them or even went into the stereotype of bw and long/short hair, yet some women are turning around and doing the same thing to this little girl.

It comes from within the community, I tell ya.


----------



## lesedi (Jun 2, 2011)

RachelRegina said:


> Girl has gorgeous hair!!!
> 
> It's funny how some folks on here make threads about how they were asked if they were mixed with something or if their hair was a weave, wig, etc. because it was long and beautiful, etc. and *how it offended them* or even went into the stereotype of bw and long/short hair, yet some women are turning around and doing the same thing to this little girl.
> 
> It comes from within the community, I tell ya.


 
Asking about someone's heritage is neither a compliment or an insult- it is what it is.
The problem comes in when people try to act as if they are offended cause someone thinks they are mixed. A lot of people on this board project their views on others, and in my case, they couldn't be further from my beliefs.

eta: with regards to earlier comments that may be viewed in a negative light, *I *never once said anything mean or hurtful about the little girl and still think she's adorable. No jealousy whatsoever.


----------



## DirtyJerzeyGirly (Jun 2, 2011)

lesedi said:


> *Asking about someone's heritage is neither a compliment or an insult- it is what it i*s.
> The problem comes in when people try to act as if they are offended cause someone thinks they are mixed. A lot of people on this board project their views on others, and in my case, they couldn't be further from my beliefs.
> 
> eta: with regards to earlier comments that may be viewed in a negative light, *I *never once said anything mean or hurtful about the little girl and still think she's adorable. No jealousy whatsoever.



There have been threads made on here made by posters  being asked by folks what is their heritage since their hair is so long, etc. because we all know plain african folks can't grow hair, so yes, to some the question can be seen as an insult.

I'm just saying the same comments made towards this girl are the same ones that posters have made threads about.


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 2, 2011)

RachelRegina said:


> There have been threads made on here made by posters  being asked by folks what is their heritage since their hair is so long, etc. because we all know plain african folks can't grow hair, so yes, to some the question can be seen as an insult.
> 
> I'm just saying the same comments made towards this girl are the same ones that posters have made threads about.


 it's the implication and perpetuation of a stereotype that is the problem. Asking someone their background BECAUSE they have long/beautiful hair is the same as saying, " your KIND don't have hair like that, so what 'other' race GAVE it to you". Not cool.  I do think it's unconcious though and people don't understand what they are implying.


----------



## lesedi (Jun 2, 2011)

^^^^
It wasn't even the hair though that made me think she could have mixed heritage. I get that there is that stereotype that you have to be mixed in order to have long/beautiful hair and i abhore it. But can't someone ask if they genuinally believe the person is mixed? We all have some degree of hair knowledge with us being on this board and I think it would be highly unlikely that any of us think that black hair doesn't/won't grow. Most of us had mbl+ hair as children so we know for a fact. I'm just surprised why everyone acts as if this so regular. Clearly it isn't, otherwise we wouldn't all be drooling over the pics.


----------



## THicknLong (Jun 2, 2011)

ALL I CAN SAY IS WOW!!!!


----------



## PittiPat (Jun 3, 2011)

OMG!  My first thought was that she looks like a little princess.  What beautiful hair on this beautiful little girl.


----------



## Moca (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow her hair is super gorgeous  Either that or she has on a super banging lace front . Lol j/k. She is so beautiful. Her hair shoo looks nice now but come wash day   ....


----------



## levette (Jul 1, 2011)

She so pretty- I need a chocolate daughter like that-  love her hair


----------



## My Friend (Jul 1, 2011)

Beautiful girl.


----------



## Valerie (Jul 1, 2011)

This young lady has beautiful hair, her mother knows how to look after her hair.  God bless her!


----------



## Lady_q_tee (Jul 2, 2011)

I demand to see scalp! 

LOL, joking. Stunning hair

Sent from my GT-I9000 using GT-I9000


----------



## Poohbear (Jul 2, 2011)

SherylsTresses - Did you ever find out what this girl's hair regimen is? All these posts about this girl's ethnic makeup and nothing about how her hair is taken care of... torturing us with this gorgeous pic of hair!!!


----------



## brg240 (Jul 2, 2011)

oh dear me. that is a lot of hair. I pray she has easy detangling hair. god bless her mama

it's very beautiful though.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh...my...God!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is LOVELY!!! I would be proud and mad at the same time if that was my kid. I wonder how long it takes to do her hair?


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jul 2, 2011)

MY LAWD.... OH MY... LOOK AT... 

Young rapunzel?


----------



## Ms Lala (Jul 2, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> @SherylsTresses - Did you ever find out what this girl's hair regimen is? All these posts about this girl's ethnic makeup and nothing about how her hair is taken care of... torturing us with this gorgeous pic of hair!!!



For real though, are we going to get the regimen.  I'm just sayin....


----------



## Poohbear (Jul 2, 2011)

Ms Lala said:


> For real though, are we going to get the regimen.  I'm just sayin....



Yeah! Exactly!

 And SherylsTresses, I see where you even thanked my post and still not gonna disclose her hair regimen!!! What's going on here!? 

I'm now starting to think this is just weave sewn into her hair.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Jul 2, 2011)

Poohbear
I no longer work with that employee.  I will email him on Tuesday and see if I can get his granddaughter's hair regimen.  I wonder if he would care to ask his daughter for it. They do live in another state but I'll give it a try.


----------



## Poohbear (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks SherylTresses for your response.


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Jul 3, 2011)

Omg her hair is amazing! I wish I had hair like that. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using ADR6300


----------



## SherylsTresses (Jul 15, 2011)

*HERE'S THE REGIMEN​*



Hello,

Please pardon the delayed response to your email.  This has been an eventful week to say the least.  Here are the responses to your questions:


*1.       How often does she shampoo her hair?*Her hair is washed every other week.  In the past, it was washed once per week, but I switched to every other week (approximately 2 years ago) when I started paying someone else to wash it for me.  

*2.       What shampoo does she use?*Over the years, various shampoos have been used on her hair.  I have used Optimum and Revlon for Women of Color.  Currently, Regis shampoo for curly hair is being used.  

*3.       What conditioner does she use and how often does she deep condition?*Currently, the conditioner being used (when she go to get her hair washed) is called Bed Head Friz Control.   At home, I regularly use a leave-in conditioner on her hair to keep it moisturized.  It is called Parnevu and I use the breakage control and/ or tea tree formula.  I try to apply a little to her hair every other day. I have used the Parnevu since she was an infant.  I do not deep condition her hair at home and do not know if the lady that washes her hair does a deep conditioner.  

*4.       Does she use a protein conditioner?*I do not know the answer to this question.  I'm not familiar with the Bed Head conditioner that is used on her hair when she goes to get it washed.  So, I do not know if it is a protein conditioner.  

*5.       What other treatments do she use?*No other treatments being used that I am aware of.

*6.       How does she style it on a daily basis?*Her hair is usually combed every other day.  The sole purpose for this was because it became too time consuming.  Also, to save time in the morning... I comb her hair at night before she goes to bed.  Most of the time, I just keep her hair in 4 braids/ plats (spelling?).  Every other night, I take the braids/plats (sp?) down, comb them out, and rebraid them until she gets her hair washed again.  

*7.       What moisturizer and oil does she use on her hair?*To keep her hair moisturized, I mainly use the Parnevu mentioned above.  The oils that I use are Hair Food (by Proline) and Kera Care essential oils.  I have used the Hair Food on her scalp since she was an infant.  Hair Food is a heavy grease so I mainly put a little on her roots and ends.  On the rest of her hair, I use the Kera Care essential oils (a few times per week).  I order the Kera Care products from my Stylist.  I like them because they are light and don't weigh the hair down.  In the past, I have also used Pink Lotion on her hair.  

*8.       How does she prepare it for bed?*I wrap her braids around her head and then wrap her hair in a scarf that looks like a do-rag that guys use.  It is just something I found at Wal-mart.  It is long enough to be wrapped around her head and tied.  Over that, I put a wave stocking on her head.  It is something else I bought at Wal-mart.  It is made of the same material as panty hose.  I don't put the stocking on first because I don't want it to cause her hair to break and I've read that it is best to use silk scarves.  I only use the stocking to keep the first scarf on her head... otherwise, everything falls off before morning.  

*9.       Does she ever use heat on her hair via flat iron, blow dryer, curling iron, etc?*I usually take her to the beauty shop to get her hair flat-ironed and trimmed about 2-3 times per year.  That is the only time she gets her hair blow dried or curled with a curling iron.  No other heat is used.  

*10.   If so, what heat protectant does she use?*I do not know what type of heat protectant is used at the beauty shop when getting her hair flat-ironed.

I don't know what pictures you have already seen, but I have attached some to this email.  Most of the pictures show her hair down, either for a special occassion or because she (1) just got it washed or (2) is about to get it washed.  I don't let her wear her hair down (unbraided) majority of the time because it gets caught in a lot of things and it can be very challenging to detangle it at the end of the day.  

I hope this has been helpful.  Have a GREAT day!


----------



## MyInvisibleChyrsalis (Jul 15, 2011)

Simple, simple, simple. Wash, condition, leave -in, and oil. But I bet she has grown women buying Hair Grease and Parnevu off the shelves like crazy, lol.


----------



## Spiffy (Jul 15, 2011)

She's such a cutie pie, love that hair!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 15, 2011)

SherylsTresses said:


> *HERE'S THE REGIMEN​*
> 
> View attachment 120149
> 
> ...



I haven't read a thang, just saw all that BEAUTIFUL hair. Can I adopt this child? 

Just WOW look at all that hair. I take it back, if I adopt her my arm will fall off from combing all that hair  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=120149


----------



## SuchaLady (Jul 15, 2011)

That is a beautiful girl. Honestly I dont blame mama for paying someone else to do it. And I wouldnt cut it just because I wasnt up for the challenge. That is alot of hair.


----------



## Jewell (Jul 15, 2011)

This is so inspirational!  Dayum is all i can say...just beautiful!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 15, 2011)

Waits for the Proline Hair Food challenge! As a matter of fact, we loved that stuff growing up. It was yellow and really greasy!


----------



## Jewell (Jul 15, 2011)

lilsparkle825 said:


> I believe one poster was insinuating that we haven't seen a lot of Black people with that hair texture IRL, as in when we walk down the street in our neighborhood/city/town. People wanna clutch pearls like that's a lie and come all out the woodworks talking about African tribes and such with that texture....GTFOH, you know what she meant
> 
> DISCLAIMER, I do think this cutie's hair is real and I am not questioning her heritage. I just wanted to point out something in the back-and-forth of this thread that troubled me....YES I have seen Black (full African, African-American, and a mix) people with that hair texture before in my life, and I'm pretty sure we ALL have, but I won't sit here and say I know a few personally or I see them walking down the streets of Durham NC every day.
> 
> ...


 

I sure as hell don't and I live in one of the most urban (e.g. highly populated by African, African-American, and Latino ppl) areas of Durham, NC.  Bull City in da house! But lil mama is sooo pretty!


----------



## Drtondalia (Sep 28, 2011)

Bumping because these are drool-worthy pics!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 28, 2011)

she's prolly not doing half as much as we do or washing as often



silenttullip said:


> Dang can I get a reggie????
> Lovely hair and length


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## ellebelle88 (Jun 17, 2012)

yes, i think she's mixed with something. *shrugs*


----------



## longinghair (Jun 17, 2012)

IS SHE ABORIGINAL?


----------



## PersuasiveBeauty (Jun 17, 2012)

longinghair said:


> IS SHE ABORIGINAL?



At first I was like  oh no she didn't! Is she cray?! Saying that up in these parts!

Then I was like erplexed was she serious or joking?

Then I was like  Gurrrl. Don'tchu know no good!

Then I was like.


----------



## HeavenlySkies (Apr 2, 2013)

any updates?


----------



## HoneyA (Apr 2, 2013)

Don't know how I missed this thread. This child has some thick, lush hair! Love the colour!


----------



## intellectualuva (Apr 2, 2013)

sipp100 said:


> Beautytalk69
> 
> It's not that we think she COULDN'T be bi-racial, It's just that you have some people who will insist that she MUST be mixed, even when told that she is not. While her hair is certainly unusually long, some people think any little Black girl with hair BSL/MBL/WL has to be mixed and can't be convinced otherwise.
> 
> ...



^^^^ This right here. I honestly had several friends when I was a kid, various hues of black, with thick, long 3c/4a/4b hair. Their parents didnt relax, but my mom let her inexperience and friends convince her to start relaxing me and I saw more of more of friends get poorly applied relaxers like I did and long (MBL/BSL) hair became less common. I think the 80s and 90s especially sent the possibility of more of our girls with hair like this out the window. 

I also don't think Silky Edges/Roots imply Asian decent either.


----------



## hnntrr (Apr 2, 2013)

Lets all hope she makes it through middle/highschool with all that hair.


----------



## intellectualuva (Apr 2, 2013)

...............


----------



## kblc06 (Jul 25, 2014)

Bumping just cuz


----------

